# Monterrey Rugby



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

Is anyone on the forum interested in the Monterrey rugby Team? Coming from South Africa I am a huge Rugby supporter. I would like to find out who ells is interested in Mexican Rugby.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Rugby is a club sport in Mexico. The Monterrey Club is Cumiyais and this the link.
CUMIYAIS


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

I am going to look at the link right now!!!!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope that you found this link([email protected]) under contacts as a way to get more info.


----------



## DROPIMP (Jan 23, 2013)

*Rugby*



leonenlee said:


> I am going to look at the link right now!!!!!


HI! Did you find something about rugby in Monterrey? 
I am french, living in Monterrey too and I likr rugby, moreover, in 15 days the 6 nations tournament will be beginning!!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

One of the guys on this site is a Rugby player from Guadalajara. I think they play teams from other cities.

Were you able to find any info about the team in Monterrey?

Cheers
Juan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> One of the guys on this site is a Rugby player from Guadalajara. I think they play teams from other cities.
> 
> Were you able to find any info about the team in Monterrey?
> 
> ...


Balboa, you're responding to a post that's almost a year old from a poster who hasn't been back to the forum since that time.


----------

